

Show HN My Search Engine and Coupon Site - BigNuts
http://www.splatsearch.com

======
BigNuts
Splatsearch.com came alive before Backrub and was used quite a lot. It went
into neglect and wasn't ever built on because Google became the big player. I
recently bought the domain from the owner for the low $thousands because I
loved it and it was one of the first search engines I used. The plan is to
build some kind of intelligent search engine but to fund it I have created a
comparison site and coupon search engine. It covers quite a few country's and
3 languages.

I would love a peer review from fellow HN`ers to know how well I am doing.

~~~
mahesh_rm
It looks it has a lot of margin for improvement: right now products are
showing up in a rather cluttered and useless fashion. What technology are you
using to crawl items? You should definitely focus on that for the tool to be
of somewhat value to the average user.

~~~
BigNuts
Thanks for your feedback Mahesh. I didn't realize it was so bad so i will make
a point of pushing the new design live asap. Everyone has to start somewhere
though. Most of the product are from data-feeds so its just trying to create
the best we can do with different formats and different information.

